# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  اخر الاخبار والنتائج عن الانتخابات........

## ajluni top

مساكم الله بالخير والله يعطيكم العافيه جميعا بعد هاليوم الحافل

الله حيهم اهل الفزعه :Eh S(8): 
خبرونا كيف كانت الانتخابات واذا فيه نتائج اوليه ياريت تخبرونا :Eh S(7):

----------


## الحوت

مساء الخير عجلوني توب .. في هاللحظات الساعه 7 مساء اغلقت صناديق الاقتراع والنسبه الاجماليه للتصويت في كافه محافظات المملكه وصلت نحو 54% والنتائج رح ازودكم فيها أول بأول إن شاء الله ..

----------


## الحوت

عاجل .. تمديد الانتخابات لمده ساعتين في صناديق العاصمه و مباشره الفرز في كافه صناديق المملكه

----------


## الحوت

بلغت نسبة الاقتراع في مختلف الدوائر الانتخابية في محافظة الكرك 67 بالمائة وبلغ عدد الناخبين المقترعين 75636 ناخبا وناخبة.وبلغت نسبة الاقتراع في الدائرة الاولى في قصبة الكرك 62% وفي الدائرة الثانية في لواء القصر 60% وفي الدائرة الثالثة في لواء المزار الجنوبي بلغت 70%وفي الدائرة الرابعة في الاغوار الجنوبية بلغت 77% وفي الدائرة الخامسة في لواء عي بلغت النسبة 68% وفي الدائرة السادسة في لواء فقوع بلغت 78%

----------


## الحوت

تشهد محافظة اربد الآن تساقط كثيف للإمطار، الأمر الذي حال دون خروج المواطنين إلى مراكز الاقتراع من اجل الإدلاء بأصواتهم لانتخاب أعضاء المجلس النيابي الخامس عشر.
وتجمهر العديد من المواطنين حتى ساعات الظهيرة أمام مبنى محافظة اربد، من اجل الخروج بالية تضمت حقهم في التصويت وخصوصا وان بطاقاتهم الانتخابية لم تثبت عليها أي دائرة انتخابية، إلا أن محاولاتهم باءت بالفشل.
ونشطت عملية الاقتراع في دوائر قصبة اربد والمزار الشمالي والوسطية بشكل لافت خلال ساعات الظهيرة وعادت توقفت الآن، وبدأت بعض المراكز تشهد اكتظاظا خصوصا في تجمعات ثقل المرشحين.
وفيما يتواصل النشاط اللافت للاقتراع في مناطق قرى دائرة القصبة وأطراف المدينة خصوصا مخيم اربد ومنطقة البارحة في لا تزال منطقة وسط المدينة وبعض أحيائها تعاني من بطء النشاط وان كانت مؤشرات ودلالات نشاط مناصري المرشحين تؤكد أن الحراك سيصل إلى ذروته في ساعات ما بعد الظهيرة.
وبين رؤساء لجان اقتراع الآلية المعتمدة ومدى دقتها لضمان عدم تكرار تصويت أي ناخب خصوصا وان إدخال الرقم الوطني على الحاسوب يعطي دلالة أن كان الناخب قد أدلى بصوته أم لا وفي أي مركز.
وتواصل غرفة العمليات تلقي الملاحظات والإشكاليات المتصلة بالعملية الانتخابية وفق رئيس اللجنة المركزية للاقتراع في دوائر اربد التسع محافظ اربد علي الفايز الذي بين أن الإشكالات انصبت على عدم تثبيت ناخبين لدوائرهم الانتخابية على بطاقات الأحوال المدنية، لافتا إلى أن تعليمات مشددة صدرت للجان الاقتراع بمنع تصويتهم لانطواء ذلك على مخالفات قانونية.

----------


## بنت الاردن

فوز وصفي الرواشدة عن مقعد الدائرة الثانية في محافظة معان - لواء الشوبك ب 2198 صوتا ويكون بهذا اول من اعلن فوزه في الاتخابات النيابية..

- فوز محمد السعودي عن الدائرة الثانية في محافظة الطفيلة ..

----------


## الاردني النشمي

النتائج الساعه 10 بتطلع ويمكن قبل ظل ساعه والكوتا مقاعدها بعد هيك انا عضو جديد وشكرا

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور أخي الحوت لمتابعتك الحثيثه فيما يتعلق بالشأن الإنتخابي ...  :Smile: 
واسمح لي بنشر نتائج شبه مؤكده للدائرة الثالثة / لواء المزار الجنوبي / محافظة الكرك حسب ترتيب الأصوات علما ً بأن عدد المقاعد المقررة لهذه الدائرة مقعدين فقط .
1- النائب السابق  المهندس عاطف الطراونة .
2- الدكتور يوسف الصرايـــرة .

----------


## N_tarawneh

نتائج شبه مؤكده للدائرة الأولى / قصبة الكرك / محافظة الكرك حسب ترتيب الأصوات علما ً بأن عدد المقاعد المقررة لهذه الدائرة مقعدين / مسلم / مقعد واحد مسيحي .
1- المهندس عبد الحميد ذنيبات / مرشح جبهة العمل الإسلامي (3544)
2- اللواء المتقاعد عبد الفتاح المعايطة (3126)
3- النائب السابق عبد الله غانم زريقات / المقعد المسيحي (2157)

*مفارقات :- حصل المرشح رزق المعايطة على ما مجموعة (8) أصوات فقط لا غير ...*

----------


## N_tarawneh

نتائج شبه مؤكده للدائرة الثانية / لواء القصر / محافظة الكرك علما ً بأن عدد المقاعد المقررة لهذه الدائرة مقعد واحد مسلم  و مقعد مسيحي .
1- النائب السباق ورئيس مجلس النواب لعدة الدورات عبد الهادي المجالي .
2- السيد ميشيل الحجازين .

----------


## N_tarawneh

نتائج شبه مؤكده للدائرة الخامسة / لواء عي / محافظة الكرك علما ً بأن عدد المقاعد المقررة لهذه الدائرة مقعد واحد مسلم .
1- الأستاذ الدكتور علي الضلاعين/جبهة العمل الإسلامي / مرشح مستقل

----------


## N_tarawneh

نتائج شبه مؤكده للدائرة الرابعة / لواء الأغوار الجنوبية / محافظة الكرك علما ً بأن عدد المقاعد المقررة لهذه الدائرة مقعد واحد مسلم .
1- النائب السابق جميل العشوش .
علما ً بأن هذه الدائرة قد سجلت أعلى نسبة إقتراع في المملكة تجاوز حاجز 85 % ...
على قولة الكركية (سرو على الصناديق سروة) ... :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

نتائج شبه مؤكده للدائرة السادسة / لواء فقوع / محافظة الكرك علما ً بأن عدد المقاعد المقررة لهذه الدائرة مقعد واحد مسلم .
1- نصر ضامن الحمايدة  بواقع( 1046) من أصل (7000) الآف صوت وبنسبة تصويت 78% علما ً بأن عدد المرشحين في هذه الدائرة 7 مرشحين .

----------


## حسان القضاة

شكراً للحوت ولبنت الاردن وللاخ نادر على اخبار النتائج ونقلها اولاً بأول.. عجلوني توب إن شاء الله ستصل النتائج للجميع في اسرع وقت ..

عجلون 

فوز المرشح ناجح المومني وحصل على 7000 صوت
وفوز مرشح اجماع عشيره القضاة محمد طعمه القضاة ( ابو عبيده )  ب6300 صوت 

الف مبروك لكل الفائزين  :Smile:

----------


## حسان القضاة

ملخص النتائج الحاليه  مع عدد  الاصوات

 فوز وصفي الرواشدة عن مقعد الدائرة الثانية في محافظة معان - لواء الشوبك ب 2198 صوتا ويكون بهذا اول من اعلن فوزه في الاتخابات النيابية..

- فوز محمد السعودي عن الدائرة الثانية في محافظة الطفيلة 5365 صوتاً وبهذا يكون الثاني من الاسماء المعلنة ..

- فوز محمود محسن المهيدات عن الدائرة التاسعة لمحافظة اربد ب 1987 صوتاً .

- فوز ناجح المومني عن الدائره الاولى عجلون ب7000 صوت.

-فوز الدكتور محمد طعمه القضاة عن الدائره الاولى عجلون ب6300 صوت .


- فوز نصر ضامن الحمايدة عن الدائرة الثانية (لواء فقوع) في الكرك ب 1046 صوتا..

- فوز الدكتور هاني عباس النوافلة عن الدائرة الثالثة /لواء البترا ب 4558 صوتاً ..

- فوز المهندس عبد الهادي المجالي عن الدائرة الثانية / القصر/ محافظة الكرك وحصل على 4061 صوتاً ..

- فوز ميشيل حجازين عن المقعد المسيحي للدائرة الثانية في محافظة الكرك وحصل على 1157 صوتاً ..

- فوز توفيق كريشان عن الدائرة الاولى / محافظة معان وحصل على 4544صوتاً.. 

- فوز محمود احمد السعود العدوان عن مقعد الدائرة الثانية / البلقاء / لواء الشونة الجنوبية وحصل على 4419 صوتاً .. 

- فوز عاطف الطراونة عن الدائرة الثالثة / المزار الجنوبي / الكرك وحصل على 6828 صوتاً ..

- فوز عن الدكتور يوسف الصرايرة عن الدائرة الثالثة / المزار الجنوبي / الكرك وحصل على 5770 صوتاً ..

- فوز ابراهيم العطيوي (الحبيب) وعبد الرحمن الحناقطة ومحمد عواد عن دائرة القصبة / الاولى / الطفيلة ..

- فوز شرف الهياجنة عن اربد الدائرة الثامنة / الطيبة وحصل على 4209 اصوات ..

-فوز علي الضلاعين عن عي الكرك وحصل على 1242 صوتاً .. 

- فوز المحامي عبد الكريم الدغمي عن المفرق .. 

- فوز عادل ال خطاب عن معان الدائرة الاولى وحصل على 2922 صوتاً .

- فوز الدكتور محمد زريقات عن محافظة جرش وحصل على 9551 صوتاً .. 

- فوز محمد عقل عن الدائرة الرابعة / البلقاء وحصل على 5930 صوتاً ..

- فوز عبد الفتاح المعايطة عن الدائرة الاولى لواء القصبة الكرك ..

- فوز عبد الحميد الذنيبات / الاولى / الكرك/ القصبة ..

- فوز جميل العشوش الاغوار الجنوبية / الدائرة الرابعة الكرك .. 

- فوز علي الضلاعين / الخامسة الكرك..

- فوز الدكتور محمد الحريزي / محافظة العقبة ..

- فوز نواف معلا الزيود عن الدائرة الثالثة في محافظة الزرقاء وحصل على 4946 صوتا

----------


## حسان القضاة

بسم الله .. آخر الاخبار 

-فوز زياد الشويخ عن الدائرة الاولى العقبة وحصل على 6153 صوتا.

- فوز عبدالله غانم الزريقات عن الدائرة الاولى المقعد المسيحي في الكرك وحصل على 2251 صوتاً.. 

- فوز عدنان خلف السواعير العجارمة عن الدائرة السابعة / عمان وحصل على 3924 صوتاً ..

- فوز الدكتورة فلك سليمان الجمعاني عن مادبا / ذيبان وحصلت على 3301 صوتاً ..

----------


## حسان القضاة

اخر الاخبار 

فوز محمد ابو الهية ود. يوسف ابو صليح (المقعد الاسلامي)/ الدكتور رياض اليعقوب (المقعد المسيحي)/ مادبا.

- فوز خالد البشتاوي عن الاغوار الشمالية وحصل على 10959صوتاً .

- فوز عصر الشرمان عن الثالثة /المزار الشمالي وحصل على 4585 صوتا ..

- فوز عبد الرؤوف الروابدة والدكتور حسني فندي الشياب وراجي حداد (المقعد المسيحي) عن الدائرة الثانية لواء بني عبيد / اربد..

- فوز محمود الخرابشة عن البلقاء وحصل 4282 وياسين الزعبي 4224وبسام المناصير 4154ومبارك ابو يامين 3907 وسليمان غنيمات 3319 وحازم الناصر 4259 وفخري اسكندر الداوود 3567

- فوز سميح بينو عن المقعدالشيشاني / الدائرة الخامسة / عمان..

-فوز ناجح المومني عن الدائرة الاولى / عجلون وحصل على 7852 صوتاً والدكتور محمد طعمة القضاة عن نفس الدائرة وحصل على 5628 وفاز عن المقعد المسيحي رضى حداد وحصل على 2073 وايمن الشويات عن الدائرة الثانية / عجلون/ كفرنجة وحصل على 3094 صوتاً.

- فوز الدائرة الاولى عن محافظة العاصمة خليل عطية 1121وجعفر 9840 و عزام الهنيدي و محمد ابو هنطش.. 

- فوز صالح مفلح اللوزي عن الدائرة الخامسة / عمان

----------


## حسان القضاة

فوز ياسين بني ياسين بمقعد الدائرة السادسة في محافظة اربد /لواء الكورة وحصل على 4718 صوتاً..

----------


## احساس المطر

مبروك لكل الاردن هذا العرس الوطني الكبير
مبروك لكل النواب
وشكرا للجميع على النتائج ..بانتظار المزيد

----------


## حسان القضاة

- فوز عبد الله هارون الجازي وعواد محمد القعير عن دائرة بدو الجنوب . 

- فوز موسى الزواهرة 5411 وموسى الخلايلة 4213 وفلحان نومان الغويري 4002 عن محافظة الزرقاء . 

- فوز خالد محمد السطري وحصل على 2557 صوتا / لواء دير علا .

----------


## Destroyer

*في الرمثا كانت النتائج كالتالي : 


الدكتور المهندس أحمد سليم البشابشة 7589 

معالي المهندس هاشم الشبول 5571 

فواز الفقير الزعبي 5385 

الاستاذ علي خزاعلة 3589 ( مرشح الحركة الاسلامية ) 

الدكتور يوسف سمارة 3578 

الدكتور محمد العزايزة 3278 
. 
. 
. 

علما بإن للدائرة مقعدين ...*

----------


## ajluni top

ألف مبروك لكل الناجحين وحظا اوفر للي ما حالفهم الحظ

و شكرا للجميع عالمشاركه والتفاعل :Eh S(7):

----------


## حسان القضاة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
النتائج النهائيه للانتخابات في كافه محافظات المملكه 

محافظة العاصمة

الدائرة الاولى: 
1. خليل عطية ... 14250 صوتا 

2. جعفر العبداللات 12141 صوتا

3. حسن صافي 4920 صوتا

4. عزام الهنيدي 4423 صوتا 

الدائرة الثانية:

1. حمزة منصور

2. يوسف القرنه 

3. محمد الكوز

4. محمد حسين الكوز

الدائرة الثالثة:

1. ممدوح العبادي 

2. أحمد الصفدي

3. عبد الرحيم البقاعي

4. يوسف البستنجي

5. طارق خوري ... 7100 صوتا 

الدائرة الرابعة: 

1. د. خلف الرقاد

2. نضال برجس الحديد

3. حمد صالح ابو زيد



الدائرة الخامسة:

1. محمد ابو هديب

2. احمد يوسف العدوان

3. سميح بينو .... مقعد - شيشاني

الدائرة السادسة: 

1. نصار القيسي

2. لطفي الديرباني

3. منير صوبر ( المقعد الشركسي )

الدائرة السابعة: 

1. عدنان خلف حامد السواعير .... 3924 صوتا 



محافظة اربد 

الدائرة الاولى: 

1. رسمي خضر الملاح .... 7823 صوتا

2.قاسم بني هاني ... 6357 صوتا 

3. عبد الله غرايبة 5825 صوتا

4. الدكتور محمد الزيناتي ... 5584 صوتا 

الدائرة الثانية: 

1. عبد الرؤوف الروابده ... 3551 صوتا 

2. حسني فندي الشياب ... 2446 صوتا 

3. راجي نور حداد ( المقعد المسيحي ) ... 2251 صوتا

الدائرة الثالثة: 

1. عصر الشرمان .... 4585 صوتا 

الدائرة الرابعة: 

1. هاشم محمد الشبول ... 5571 صوتا

2. احمد سليم رشيد البشابشه ... 7589 صوتا

الدائرة الخامسة: 

1. صلاح الزعبي ... 3060 صوتا 

2. يحيى عبيدات ... 2845 صوتا 

الدائرة السادسة: 

1. ياسين بني ياسين ... 4718 صوتا 

الدائرة السابعة: 

1. خالد الميش .... 10959 صوتا 

الدائرة الثامنة: 

1. شرف هياجنة .... 2409 صوتا 

الدائرة التاسعة: 

1. محمود مهيدات ..... 1987

----------


## حسان القضاة

محافظة الطفيلة

الدائرة الاولى: 

1.ابراهيم العطيوي .... 4758 صوتا

2.محمد عبد الرحيم خليل عواد .... 3750 صوتا

3.عبدالرحمن الحناقطة .... 3476 صوتا

الدائرة الثانية: 

1.محمد السعودي ..... 5365 صوتا





محافظة مادبا
الدائرة الاولى:



1. محمد علي سالم ابو الهية ... 2442 صوتا



2. الدكتور يوسف سليمان ابو صليح ... 3995 صوتا 



3. رياض جريس اليعقوب ... المقعد المسيحي ... 2926 صوتا 



الدائرة الثانية: 



1.فلك الجمعاني ... 3301 صوتا

----------


## حسان القضاة

محافظة العقبة




1. الدكتور محمد حريزي البدري ... 3814 صوتا 



2. زياد شويخ ... 6153 صوتا 



بدو الوسط 


1. صالح الجبور ... 3538 صوتا 



2. مجحم الخريشا ... 3454 صوتا 



3. محمد كنوش الشرعة ... 2526 صوتا 





بدو الجنوب 

1. عبدالله هارون الجازي



2. عواد محمد القعير



3. سند النعيمات 



محافظة عجلون



الدائرة الاولى:

1. ناجح المومني .... 7852 صوتا 

2. محمد طعمة القضاة ..... 5628 صوتا 

3. رضا حداد .... المقعد المسيحي ......2073

الدائرة الثانية: 

1. ايمن الشويات .... 3094





بدو الشمال 

1. سعد هايل السرور 

2. حابس الشبيب

3. صوان طلب الشرفات

----------


## حسان القضاة

محافظة البلقاء



الدائرة الاولى: 

1.محمود الخرابشة ... 4282 صوتا

2.ياسين الزعبي .... 4224 صوتا

3.حازم الناصر 4259 صوتا 

4.سليمان غنيمات ... 3319 صوتا 

5.مبارك ابو يامين ... 3907 صوتا 

6. فخري اسكندر الداوود 3657 صوتا 

7. بسام المناصير .. 4154 صوتا 

الدائرة الثانية:

1. محمود أحمد السعود .... 4419 صوت



الدائرة الثالثة:

1. خالد محمد السطري ... 2557 صوت

الدائرة الرابعة:

1. محمد خليل عقل ... 4657 صوت 



محافظة معان

الدائرة الاولى: 



1.توفيق كريشان .... 4544 صوتا 



2.عادل آل خطاب ... 2922 صوتا



الدائرة الثانية: 



1. م.وصفي علي الرواشدة ....... 2198 صوتا



الدائرة الثالثة: 



1.هاني النوافلة ..... 4558 صوتا 



محافظة المفرق


1. عبد الكريم الدغمي وحصل على 6658 صوتا 

2. تيسير شديفات وحصل على 5053 صوتا 

3. ابراهيم الحسبان العموش وحصل على 4324 صوتا

4. مفلح الرفالي الخزاعلة وحصل على 4011 صوتا 





محافظة جرش 

1. محمد خالد الزريقات ... 5312 صوتا

2. سليمان السعد .... 3840 صوتا

3. مفلح الرحيمي .... 4297 صوتا

4. احمد مصطفى العتوم ... 3948 صوتا 



محافظة الزرقاء



الدائرة الاولى: 

1. ضيف الله القلاب ... 6502 صوتا 

2. فواز حسن حمد الله .. 5049 صوتا 

3. ميرزا قاسم بولاد (المقعد الشركسي الشيشاني) 5617 صوتا 

4. بسام سلامة حدادين ( المقعد المسيحي ) 1819 صوتا 

الدائرة الثانية:

1. موسى الخلايلة ... 4213 صوتا 

2. فرحان نومان الغويري ... 4002 صوتا

3. موسى بركات الزواهرة ... 5411 صوتا 

الدائرة الثالثة:

1.نواف الزيود ... 4946

الدائرة الرابعة:

1. محمد الحاج 5982 صوتا

2. مرزوق الدعجة ... 8000 صوتا

----------


## حسان القضاة

محافظة الكرك 

الدائرة الاولى:



1 . عبدالحميد الذنيبات 



2. عبدالفتاح المعايطة 





3. عبدالله غانم الزريقات 2251 صوتا







الدائرة الثانية :



1.عبد الهادي المجالي .... 4061 صوتا





2. ميشال حجازين 





الدائرة الثالثة: 



1.عاطف يوسف الطراونة .... 6828 صوتا



2. يوسف الصرايرة .... 5770 صوتا



الدائرة الرابعة:



1. جميل سالم العشوش



الدائرة الخامسة:



1. علي ضلاعين .... 1242 صوتا



الدائرة السادسة: 



1. نصر ضامن الحمايده .... 1046 صوتا

----------


## حسان القضاة

مقاعد الكوتا النسائية :





انصاف الخوالدة من الدائرة الثانية في محافظة الطفيلة




حمدية نواف فارس القويدر من الدائرة السادسة في محافظة الكرك




ريم احمد قاسم عبد الرزاق من الدائرة الثالثة في محافظة الزرقاء




ثروت سلامه محمد العمرو من الدائرة الثانية في محافظة الكرك




ناريمان زهير احمد الروسان من الدائرة الخامسة في محافظة اربد 




آمنة سليمان عبدالله الغراغير من الدائرة الثالثة في محافظة البلقاء

----------


## ajluni top

شكرا الك اخوي حسان
كفيت و وفيت والله يعطيك الف عافيه
و مبروك فوز الدكتور محمد :Eh S(8):

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور حسان ... :Smile: 

بيني وبينك لو الكركيات شدن حيلهن شوي  كان أخذنها كبوت ...ههههههههههههه
مسكينه يا (ريما العمياء) ما زبطت معها  ههههههههههههههه

----------

